

Improving SSL Warnings - csandreasen
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1TNFx6eaQVfe83PV80-FZ39QY1dSLGCWW8f2i5-NeJ48/edit#slide=id.p

======
zaroth
Maybe I missed it, but the one feature I want added to that user interface is
to pin a self-signed certificate as trusted for a given device, like a router,
printer, LAN web server, etc. in a single click.

